# NANJING | China Central Place | 150m | 492ft | 32 fl | 100m | 328ft | 28 fl | 81m | 266ft | 22 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

玄武湖畔！全球第三座华贸中心落地！大师级行政公寓中央路·LA VIE亮相！_南京


国内知名的景观设计DLC则专门为南京华贸中心的大师级行政公寓中央路·LA VIE，设计了由建筑围合而成的内向型花园，将隐奢之感融入细节，营造出动静结合、舒适惬意的景观环境，打造城市里的“桃花源”。 …




www.sohu.com




































































Posted on Gaoloumi by haczcbh 



















by xuhelin


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by 南京摩天汉 on Weibo


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by KPF, by 南京摩天汉 on Weibo


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/10/22 by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/01/23 by haczcbh


----------

